# IPB Warning...



## Hell_AleX (Jan 8, 2009)

I always get this error at the Homesite from GBAtemp.net (at the top)

IPB WARNING [2] file_get_contents(sources/action_public/fp/TEMPLATES/releases/wii_.html) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory (Line: 101 of /sources/global_functions_releases.php)

anybody know, what it is?


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2009)

are you using the classic style portal ?


----------



## da_head (Jan 8, 2009)

FF or IE?


----------



## Hell_AleX (Jan 8, 2009)

@Costello no, GBAtemp v3

@da_head FF 3


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2009)

OK, it should be fixed now.


----------



## Hell_AleX (Jan 8, 2009)

yes it is, thanks

could be closed now =)


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2009)

and for your information you WERE using the old-style portal.
it has nothing to do with the skin you're using!

change your portal options here: 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=1337


----------



## Hell_AleX (Jan 8, 2009)

oh sorry, ithought you mean the Skin style, sry


----------

